# Écran gris et symbole sens interdit au démarrage



## Tiann (3 Juin 2014)

Bonjours a tous, je suis un nouveau membre!
J'ai un imac modèle 2007 sous OS X maverick, depuis jours j'ai un écran gris avec au milieu le logo sens interdit au démarrage, je voulais réinstaller le système par DVD mais j'ai oublié le mot de passe de l'iMac 
J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un aurait peut être une solution merci d'avance !!!


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juin 2014)

article d'Apple sur ce genre de démarrage
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2570?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------

